# 5000 lumen 4 ft LED light from Harbor Freight tools



## ralbuck

LED lights are just fantastic all the way! I upgraded my workshop with some from Bi-Mart at [email protected] not to long ago-also 4 ft.., and love them. As the shop has been wired with ceiling outlets ahead of time they were extremely easy to hang to.


----------



## beagle01

5000 lumen fixtures have lit my shop for a couple of years now will never go back to fluorescent .The led are instant on don`t flicker and use a fraction of the power the only downside sometimes they cause static on a radio.The led`s that you see outside of convenience stores make great lights for drill presses ,bandsaws and can be adapted to cast a blade shadow on a miter saw


----------



## beagle01

forgot to say you can find all of these lights on the net


----------



## MadMark

Our house is all LED lighting. Philips has 60w dimmable warm white LED bulbs for two pack for under $5. We changed the fluorescent bulbs in the bath rooms and kitchen as well as all the lamps and fixtures.

The spec sheet on the 60w bulbs says they put out 2-1/2 times the lumens for 1/4 the wattage (13w vs 60w) so on an per lumen energy cost the LEDs are 10x more efficient.

We put three small 60w candelabra base LED bulbs in each of the garage light fixtures and now you can see our house from space!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Everyone says *LED* makes *light work*. I swapped out all my *fluros* in the workshop with *LED*s… sanding that cabinet was *no lighter* when rotating it to the different sides. Nevertheless, I could now see my perspiration in total brightness.

Well worth the shekels… and it will save some (shekels) through less power consumption, to boot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I never got around to making a post for these lights BUT I changed them out in my shop also …. i too was very impressed with the quality of these lights and just how light they are and very easy to hang :<))


----------



## tvrgeek

Just picked one up yesterday at HF. Great price. Works well. I may go get more. Lights are like clamps. Never enough. Quiet, where the ones I installed all through the shop hum like crazy, but I can't afford to replace them.

BTY, they use about the same power as fluorescent, but because the beam is down, not all around, more is useable so for light on the work, they are about half the power of a T40. What most do not understand is a white LED is actually FLUORESCENT. They are IR LEDs.

They last longer, don't dim as quick, and an errant chip won't break the glass.


----------



## clagwell

> What most do not understand is a white LED is actually FLUORESCENT. They are IR LEDs.


The first sentence is correct. The second is not; most are Blue LEDs with varying amounts of Green emitting Phosphor to adjust the perceived color temperature.

Fluorescence requires an incident photon of higher energy (shorter wavelength) than the emitted photon.


----------



## tvrgeek

AH, technology changes. Anyway. I have 5 now.


----------



## splintergroup

The most energy efficient LEDs emit in the UV spectrum, which is, of course, useless for illumination directly.
The manufactures cover the emitters with a phosphorous coating which operates exactly like fluorescent bulbs, taking the high energy UV photons and re-emitting the light photon at a predetermined mix of useful illumination spectra.

This coating needs to withstand high heat. LEDs that emit deeper into the visible spectrum (blue) are less efficient than the UV emitters, but also are easier to tailor "better" looking phosphorous mixes for a higher CRI (color rendition index)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The most energy efficient LEDs emit in the UV spectrum, which is, of course, useless for illumination directly.
> The manufactures cover the emitters with a phosphorous coating which operates exactly like fluorescent bulbs, taking the high energy UV photons and re-emitting the light photon at a predetermined mix of useful illumination spectra.
> 
> This coating needs to withstand high heat. LEDs that emit deeper into the visible spectrum (blue) are less efficient than the UV emitters, but also are easier to tailor "better" looking phosphorous mixes for a higher CRI (color rendition index)
> 
> - splintergroup


Phew *splinter*, talk about speaking in tongues (excluding the conscientious determination to instigate the onset of subsequent discumfiture from such inadvertent disclosure of a disconcerting *pun*)... I thought I knew how to mince my words. Does all that mean I need to carry around a spotlight to shine on my switches to see if the light is on or off?


----------



## splintergroup

> Phew *splinter*, talk about speaking in tongues (excluding the conscientious determination to instigate the onset of subsequent discumfiture from such inadvertent disclosure of a disconcerting *pun*)... I thought I knew how to mince my words. Does all that mean I need to carry around a spotlight to shine on my switches to see if the light is on or off?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Only if that spotlight emits in the visible spectrum 8^) Do ducks have extend spectral vision range or are they just tuned to the color of a tasty june bug? (People want tho know! 8^)

Spent years designing with high output LEDs, amazing what the brain retains along side those stupid songs or commercial jingles and phrases from the 70's (You're soaking in it!)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Do ducks have extend spectral vision range…
> - splintergroup


Who said that… I can't see you in all this white.

And people wonder why I'm black!


> ... amazing what the brain retains…
> - splintergroup


Like bloody *sideways picture*...

Hell, he just can't leave that alone!


----------

